# [solved] Sidewinder X8 wireless Mouse

## m0021

Hi,

I have a problem. My Sidewinder X8 wireless mouse does not work. I've tried a few things but nothing helped. Maybe some of you can help me with this.

System:

Gentoo Linux Kernel 2.33-r2 with Gnome

Xorg-Server 1.8 with udev and without HAL (completly removed)

the only input driver is x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0

/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf file says:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

when i do "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i sidewinder" the Xorg-Logfile output is:

```

[    15.114] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver (/dev/input/event5)

[    15.114] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    15.114] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: always reports core events

[    15.114] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    15.153] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found keys

[    15.153] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    15.153] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    15.154] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver (/dev/input/event6)

[    15.154] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    15.154] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: always reports core events

[    15.154] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    15.193] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    15.193] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    15.193] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found relative axes

[    15.193] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found x and y relative axes

[    15.193] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Configuring as mouse

[    15.193] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    15.193] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    15.193] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver" (type: MOUSE)

[    15.193] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    15.193] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    15.193] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    15.193] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    15.193] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: initialized for relative axes.

[    15.194] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    15.194] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver (/dev/input/event7)

[    15.194] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    15.194] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: always reports core events

[    15.194] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found 1 mouse buttons

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found relative axes

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found absolute axes

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found x and y absolute axes

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Found keys

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Configuring as mouse

[    15.233] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: Configuring as keyboard

[    15.233] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    15.233] (**) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    15.233] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    15.234] (EE) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[    15.234] (WW) Device 'Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver' has 37 axes, only using first 36.

[    15.234] (II) Microsoft Microsoft® SideWinder(TM) 2.4GHz Transceiver: initialized for absolute axes.

```

ls -l /dev/input/device/by-id/:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 2010  usb-1267_PS_2+USB_Mouse-event-mouse -> ../event2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 2010  usb-1267_PS_2+USB_Mouse-mouse -> ../mouse0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 2010  usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-kbd -> ../event4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 2010  usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse -> ../event3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 2010  usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-mouse -> ../mouse1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 13:28 usb-Microsoft_Microsoft®_SideWinder_TM__2.4GHz_Transceiver-event-kbd -> ../event7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 13:28 usb-Microsoft_Microsoft®_SideWinder_TM__2.4GHz_Transceiver-event-mouse -> ../event6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9  2. Jul 13:28 usb-Microsoft_Microsoft®_SideWinder_TM__2.4GHz_Transceiver-mouse -> ../mouse2

```

cat /input/device/event7, event6 or mouse2 dont give any output when i move or click the mouse

For the moment im using a standart-usb mouse which is working correctly.

Furthermore my sidewinder x8 mouse is working (in the same order of mouse and keyboard devices) in windows 7 (no hardware defect).

any suggestions that help me solve that problem would be very nice (hours of using google didnt help)....Last edited by m0021 on Mon Jul 05, 2010 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m0021

ok the problem was a kernel-module called usbmouse (USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support)

----------

